# Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

*Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

tach,
also ich bin gerade am überlegen was ich machen soll, entweder ich besorg mir nen laptop (gibt momentan ja das neue mit dem pII prozzi) oder aber wieder nen kompletten pc wobei ich komplett alles neu kaufen muss, sprich gehäuse mit denn innereien dann bildschirm und maus und tastatur.

Bildschirm liegt so um die 160€ maus und taste zusammen auch etwa in dem bereich, dann halt noch das case um die 140€ MB 189€ prozzi wird der 965BE wieder sowie ram graka und NT naja ne HDD auch noch sprich ich werd so bei 960€ sein schätz ich mal was dann noch fehlt is die wakü die dann noch später folgen wird.

der lappi kostet 880€ bei unsrem euronics händler, ich seh schon das der pc etwas teurer wird allerdings kann man auch später noch was verändern beim lappi nicht und die wakü würd ich auch irgendwie vermissen das ewige gebastel macht scho spaß^^

ja was sagt ihr dazu? was würdet ihr machen wenn ich wählen könntet?

lg ole


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Poste mal einen Link von dem Laptop...


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

no session

sogar n tick günstiger als im laden?


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Der Link geht nicht...

Poste mal die technischen Daten...


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

acer aspire 5553G N934G64MN
39,6 cm 16:9 HD High-Brightness Display mit LED-Backlight (1366x768), AMD® Phenom™ II X4 N930 (2.0GHz), ATI® Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 Grafikkarte mit GB DDR3 Speicher, 4GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher, 640GB S-ATA Festplatte, Multiformat DL DVD-Brenner, Gigabit LAN, 802.11b/g/n WLAN, HDMI-Ausgang, 4x USB 2.0, 5-in-1 Kartenleser, HD Webcam, Dolby® zertifizierte Stereo Lautsprecher, Tastatur mit separatem Nummernblock, Multi-Gesture Touchpad, 6 Zellen Li-Ion Akku bis zu 3,5h Akkulaufzeit, Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium 64 Bit (OEM Recovery-Version, nutzbar nur in Verbindung mit dem gekauften System), 2 Jahre Garantie


----------



## midnight (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Was genau hast du denn vor? Wenn du spielen willst, dann bleib beim PC. Wenn du viel und anständig arbeiten willst, dann bleib beim PC. Wenn du aber mobil sein willst, dann kauf dir ein anständiges Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit und guter Verarbeitung.

Spielen am Laptop ist und bleibt in meinen Augen unsinn. Es ist sehr teuer und hält mit Glück ein Jahr, dann brauchst du was komplett neues...

so far


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

hmm ok ja ich will spielen ja ich will arbeiten, werde im oktober ne schulische lehre anfangen wo ich wohl ein laptop vielleicht brauche da es so eigentlich besser is also dann vielleicht ein eher billigeres lappi holen als jetzt so ein teures?


----------



## dersuchti_93 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Wenn du schon ein PC hast, dann greif zum Laptop 

Und du kannst auch Laptops aufrüsten, mit neuen Prozessoren, Rams und HDD und Grakas.

Ist halt schmaler und abgespeckter.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Also, ich sag mal so: wenn Du das Laptop nicht unbedingt zum Spielen brauchst, dann kauf Dir ein billigeres oder warte noch. 

Deine PC-Aufrüstrechung versteh ich aber nicht: gehäuse 140€ ? Muss das sein? Für 40€ kriegst Du ausrechende gehäuse, für 70-80€ schon richtig gute.

Und ein Board für 189€? Bist Du verrückt?  Was soll das bringen? Ob du nen X4 955 / 965 und eine zB AMD 5850 nun auf ein 80e oder ein 180€ Board tust, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, da hast Du bei dem teuren minimalste Vorteile. Nur bei sehr krassem OC ist ein so teures Board vlt ein Vorteil, aber auch da würde man die 100€ lieber in eine bessere Graka oder CPU stecken.


naja, aber egal: ein 1000€-Notebook kommt noch nicht mal ansatzweise an die leistung Deines jetzigen PCs ran - ich hoffe das ist Dir klar? Wenn Du aber für das Notebook "nur" 400-500€ ausgibst und den Rest zum Aufrüsten des PCs nimmst, kannst Du Deinen jetzigen PC schon recht gut aufrüsten, zB ne AMD 5850 würde dem PC sicher nicht schlecht tun, das wären dann um die 270-280€. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob da ne neue CPu und Board unbedingt sein müssen, aber wenn ja, dann wären das halt ca. 150+80+90€ (CPU/Board/RAM), also nochmal 320€, dann wärst Du bei 600€ mit der Graka...  Brauchst Du denn wirklich ein neues Gehäuse? Hast Du den Erlös für die alten teile eingerechnet?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Von wegen verrückt.

Ich hab auch ein CIVF und habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Und die 100€ mehr bringen es? D.h. es bringt genausoviel "mehr" wie eine 5850 im Vergleich zu ner 5770? Irgendwie glaub ich das nicht so recht


----------



## Ahab (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Also mal b2t: Ganz klar das Notebook! Deine Kiste ist doch voll in Ordnung!  Höchste der Gefühle wäre ein Graka-update in Verbindung mit einem günstigeren Notebook (sofern du halt nicht auf die Spieleleistung angewiesen bist).


----------



## rebel4life (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Vergiss das Laptop, allein schon der Name Acer sagt alles. 

Lesen:
[Immer Aktuell] Orientierungshilfe Computerkauf & Notebooks - FAQ & Konfigurationen - gulli:board


----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

also ich hab ja momentan keinen pc mehr, wieso weshalb scheiß geschichte tut hier aber nix zur sache, ich muss komplett alles neu kaufen, und ja des case muss ein lian li sein^^ und ja es muss das CVI sein^^
ok ihr habt mich überzeugt mitm pc ma schaun ob ich ende der woche bestellen kann.

p.s. das case is halt geil Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Armorsuit » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Wo ist denn jetzt rein von der "Geilheit" her der Unterschied zwischen dem Armorsuit und zb dem hier Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro Economy Edition - black  ? ^^ Das musst Du mir jetzt mal erklären - die sehen fast gleich aus ^^   oder meinst Du die "inneren Werte" ? 

Musst halt Wissen, ob Dir es dir das Wert ist. Wenn Du 60-80€ mehr ins Gehäuse steckst, als bei kauf eines ordentlichen Standardgehäuses nötig sind, fehlt die Kohle halt für Komponenten, die für Leistung wichtig sind


----------



## ole88 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

aufn ersten blick sind die inneren werte^^
des sharkoon is sicher net schlecht aber mir gefällt der innere aufbau nicht ich such was wie mein altes zalmann ZM GS1000 black, und nö des obsidian mag ich net


----------



## Miezekatze (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hin und her gerissen ich weiß es selbst nicht*

Also ich bin auch in der Lehre und hab am Anfang ein 15" Notebook mit mir rumgeschleift... auch ein Acer, das schon etwas älter ist und dann genauso viel Krach macht, das war mir auf Dauer mit der Berufsschule zu schwer, deshalb hab ich mich für ein Netbook von Asus entschieden und das laute Acer bleibt ab sofort immer zuhause um abends im Bett Filme zu schauen 

Bei dem Gehäuse stimme ich dir zu, ich möchte auch nur ein Lian Li... ich hab ein Gehäuse zuhause für 40 Euro ... ich kann dir flüstern, manchmal würd ichs gern an die Wand klatschen, die eingebauten Lüfter sind mir zu laut, aber Neue kaufen möchte ich auch nicht, da ich mir ja eh ein anderes Gehäuse (auch von Lian Li) kaufen möchte, und die Verarbeitung vom Gehäuse ist auch total Banane... 
Da bringts auch nichts, dass es toll aussieht!!! 

Falls du dir das mit dem Netbook mal überlegst, empfehle ich dir Asus.... meins ist schon 3 mal runtergefallen einmal sogar volle Kanne auf die Fliesen und dem Ding ist nichts passiert. Ein Klassenkamerad hat ein blödes Dell, da bezahlt man für alles scheiß Aufpreise und es hat unglaubliche Kühlungsprobleme, durch die Hitzeentwicklung hat sich das komplette Gehäuse verzogen und er musste es schon einschicken, und er hat es grade mal genauso lange wie ich


----------

